# How much piriton?



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Hi. Pixie is hyper sensitive to flea bites (just one bite can affect her whole body) and although is regularly advocated seems to be having a flare up. I can't get to vets until Saturday so was thinking pitiful might help with the itching. I know it is safe to give but just wondered if 1 tablet is ok. She weighs just under 8kgs. Thanks


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Pixie2010 said:


> Hi. Pixie is hyper sensitive to flea bites (just one bite can affect her whole body) and although is regularly advocated seems to be having a flare up. I can't get to vets until Saturday so was thinking pitiful might help with the itching. I know it is safe to give but just wondered if 1 tablet is ok. She weighs just under 8kgs. Thanks


I think 1 tablet is okay, but you could always ring your vets and see what they advise. Or try her on half a tablet and see if that helps.


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Luckily the title made it clear What I was asking more than my pitiful typing!! Will try half and see if we have a better night


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I would also just give half. I give a full tablet to my 21kg dog


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Pixie2010 said:


> Thanks for your reply. Luckily the title made it clear What I was asking more than my pitiful typing!! Will try half and see if we have a better night


Bless, Terence sometimes takes 2 piritone at 20kg body weight, but that was okayed with the vet.
Fingers crossed you have a better night


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks all. She spent all of last night acting like she was being eaten alive and chewing at her fur. Can't see any fleas on her but skin is hot to touch and very sensitive to the touch. Here's hoping it helps her (and me!!)


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awwww bless her it will probably knock her out as well so if she is very sleepy don't be too worried.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

the vets give the ones with 4mg of Chlorphenamine Maleate being active ingredient ...mavis has 1 to 2 a day...she is about 25kg..so myself i would half the dose


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi

Piriton is chlorphenamine maleate the dose is 4  8 mg large dog x 2 a day, 2  4 mg x 2 a day for small ones

Pititeze is ceterizine it is not as well researched as chlorphenamine maleate
Cetirizine has been trialed on dogs for allergic skin disease at 1mg/kg with minimal side effects

Source?

the vet who delivered The National Certificate in Canine First Aid.

HTH


----------

